# Funny Obama pic thread.



## muleman RIP




----------



## ki0ho

Man  mule your avatar shore looks like Iron man!!!!!!!!!!!  come to think of it......a large inprovment ....just stay off the two wheel horse and you will be ok......


----------



## Ironman

Hey!


----------



## ki0ho

yea come to think of it I should not hav made that comparesen...sp....just had to pick on that ugly mule!!!!!! now that I think about it the top pic looks more like him the bottom one shure looks fine......,.the girl to


----------



## FrancSevin

Hey Ironman!

Nice bike!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## bilbo

The way I see it, that kid is definitely leaning to the right.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Mama




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## lilnixon

Osama bin Possum.


----------



## Doc

10 reasons an empty chair is better than Obama


----------



## squerly

An empty chair is usefull.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

more "chairs"


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Kane

I've got to imagine that the funny Obama pics out-number the funny Romnet pics, but I wonder at what ratio.  Gotta' be a million to one.


----------



## muleman RIP

I did come across 2 Romney ones the other day. They were not really funny pics, just real nasty.


----------



## muleman RIP

*Secret Service                        uncovers Tea Party plot to kidnap the                        President!*


----------



## Doc

....


----------



## Doc

...


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

muleman said:


> *Secret Service                        uncovers Tea Party plot to kidnap the                        President!*



They should know it needs sliced first


----------



## Danang Sailor

Actually Muley, this one is wrong.  She did a damned fine job fixing the mess we had here in Kansas when she
was Insurance Commissioner.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Ironman




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Catavenger




----------



## mak2

That's funny.  I used to read FARS alot.  They are kinda the Fox of Iran.


----------



## joec

mak2 said:


> That's funny.  I used to read FARS alot.  They are kinda the Fox of Iran.



I heard this today and had my drink coming out of my nose laughing. The quoted the Onion no less, I guess satire is lost on them.


----------



## mak2

Ya think they thought it was real?  Surely not.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP

View attachment 64087


----------



## mak2

IS there something wrong with the linky thing?


----------



## squerly

mak2 said:


> IS there something wrong with the linky thing?



The file (picture) was probably deleted.


----------



## mak2

That aint funny.


----------



## muleman RIP

Try again. It did hang when I sent it the first time.


----------



## mak2

Thanks Muleman


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Av8r3400




----------



## pirate_girl

Not so funny as true..



*


Miss me yet?


 *​ *So  the only thing we know at this point is whoever wins this election is  going to inherit the biggest mess in history. Which is good for Big Guy  because he likes to have something to blame stuff on.
* 
​ 

_*

Chill, dude, I’ve got this thing in the bag.*_​


----------



## ki0ho

With out a doubt........BHO ....not only dose not have it in the bag...He has yet to realize he dont have a bag to put it in.........


----------



## Av8r3400

How's this for some truth:


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## RoadKing

..


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Danang Sailor

muleman said:


> View attachment 64145




I want this man removed from the Oval Office; I want it really badly.  However, taking things out of context is akin to an
act of outright slander.  The full quote gives a *much* different picture:


"Of course, not all my conversations in immigrant communities follow this easy  pattern. In the wake of 9/11, my meetings with
Arab and Pakistani  Americans, for example, have a more urgent quality, for the stories of  detentions and FBI questioning and
hard stares from neighbors have  shaken their sense of security and belonging. They have been reminded  that the history of
immigration in this country has a dark underbelly;  they need specific reassurances that their citizenship really means
something, that America has learned the right lessons from the Japanese  internments during World War II, and that I will
stand with them should  the political winds shift in an ugly direction."


----------



## muleman RIP

Sorry DS, I never read the book. Have not read a book in years.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## PETERDE4

Einstein's other theory


----------



## Cowboy

PETERDE4 said:


> Einstein's other theory


 Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 300 H and H

Peter,

Cann't waite for your next post! Welcome to the party!....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## squerly

lol, Welcome PeterDE4!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman

.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Garmins_Dad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## squerly

Hey Dad, where'd O'Bummer go?


----------



## pirate_girl

\


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

*Since he couldn't bring the 'prompters, *
*looks like Plouffe **and **Axelrod **were coaching *
*The World's Most Overrated Intellect *​ *through an earpiece:*

​


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

*“President Obama  will attend rallies in Florida and Ohio on Monday, but then return to  the White House to monitor Hurricane Sandy, press secretary Jay Carney  said in a statement Saturday night.”*

*-
	
**


Monitoring the Frankenstorm



----------------------------
 
*​ *

**
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
** Monitoring our Embassy in Benghazi*​


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEjnyMyJYTI"]Six Trillion Dollar Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## pirate_girl

Benghazi Obama..
Cold, wet and bent, after his _many_ days of concern over the approach of Sandy.


----------



## pirate_girl

presidential poses..


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## joec

Deer hunting after Obama takes office after Nov. 6th election and bans your guns.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## AndyM

..


----------



## Kane




----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Cv_SbBDBjE"]PolitiZoid - Crazy Barry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Catavenger

Doesn't "Jesus" look more like Thulsa Doom?


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Galvatron




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## ki0ho

LMAO...good ones there PG...almost all have held a solid truth!


----------



## squerly

Now we know who the president really is/was. Obama was the puppet, Jarrett pulled the strings...


----------



## bczoom

...


----------



## ki0ho

Ya hit it on the head with that one Zoom


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Danang Sailor

The mods should consider closing this thread.  Obama isn't even vaguely funny anymore.


----------



## Bamby




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin

Bamby said:


> View attachment 64833








Caution here,,,,,
December 21 is only 7 weeks away!

fair warning to all you non believers


----------



## Ironman




----------



## mtmogs

Ouch


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP

Saw this one on a car at Sam's the other day.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

too funny Muley.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## waybomb

Hehehe


----------



## FrancSevin

It took a moment but...Ary finary got it

Good one waybomb!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Daxman

I can look at these pictures over and over and they still make me laugh..


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Kane




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## RoadKing

they're not done yet.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin

RoadKing said:


> they're not done yet.


 





This isn't funy guys. I was at the WalMart today and there was a crowd of pissed off grandmas. Pressure cookers are on back order.

Apparently DHS must've ordered a bunch to supply the emergency refuge camps. 

It's gonna get ungly.


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> This isn't funy guys. I was at the WalMart today and there was a crowd of pissed off grandmas. Pressure cookers are on back order.
> 
> Apparently DHS must've ordered a bunch to supply the emergency refuge camps.
> 
> It's gonna get ungly.




I ordered my new one on Sunday,and it was delivered Wednesday, so I'm good to go!  And the family loved the beef stew I made in it earlier today!



BTW, this post is not satire, but the timing was surely weird.  Pressure cooker bombs.  Who knew??


----------



## muleman RIP

Just one more example of muslims influencing the daily lives of others. When will we finally wake up and start subjecting them to the same search and surveillance as our own citizens? They subvert our lifestyle against us with our PC government's help.


----------



## ki0ho

Ya got one in the WHITE house....what do ya expect??????.....yes...yes...I know.....disrespect and all.......If it walks like a duck[mussy] and quaks[talks ]like a duck[mussy]and looks like a duck[mussy]  Im going to assume it is a duck[mussy] until it is proven different!!   and as I see it...day by day the evidenceis  gets stronger and stronger  that he is a mussy.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

Excellent find Muley.   So TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I had not even considered the statutory rape possibilities, but that is a very valid point.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Snowtrac Nome

wrong Bill his face belongs on the food stamp


----------



## ki0ho

I say wrong again...his face belongs on an incarceration warrant!!!!!!!in a cell covered with Mirrors on all the walls...that way nomater whitch way he pointed...he would see him self...to blame  and pipe Hail to the chief 24 hours a day 7 days a week..........and let ME be the man to weld the door shut...ya wouldnt even need to lock it!!!!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## ki0ho

I could vote for that......send her over there.....sever all ties with libya and halt all chance for her to return....and tell all forces to stand down and turn away!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Danang Sailor

muleman said:


> View attachment 67866



Yogi Berra had it right:  "It's _deja vu_ all over again!"


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

...


----------



## Doc

,,,


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## baldy347

muleman said:


> View attachment 67997





Actually I think it looks more like transgender or transexual ...  but I don't believe I want to get close enough to check it out personally. Either way it might just be the "missing link".


----------



## Kane

muleman said:


> View attachment 67997


This despicable woman stains the good name of the White House ...  America's house.  Thankfully, in January 2017 we can open the windows and air the place out.


----------



## ki0ho

I might question the use of the word WOMAN  Just think of waking up ...rolling over and seeing that!!!!!


----------



## Leni

Kane said:


> This despicable woman stains the good name of the White House ... America's house. Thankfully, in January 2017 we can open the windows and air the place out.


 
That's assuming the idiots don't elect another one like him.


----------



## FrancSevin

Leni said:


> That's assuming the idiots don't elect another one like him.


 
Or her.

How many think Michele will do the Clinton thingy?

I have baited this hook before.  Any takers?


----------



## Leni

She might try but Michele does not have near the experience that Hilary has.  If Clinton does get the nomination it will turn into a very interesting and bitter election.


----------



## FrancSevin

Leni said:


> She might try but Michele does not have near the experience that Hilary has. If Clinton does get the nomination it will turn into a very interesting and bitter election.


 
I disagree on two reasons
One; After 8 years in the white house, she equals what Hilaryhad in 2,000.
Two; She has more exposure to the national politics than her husband did when he began his run.  He won,,,twice.

Keep in mind the quasi fear many had that Bill and Hilary Clinton would need to be pryed from the White house.   I sense the same fear building for these two.  Barry would love another turn at the helm, this is how he could avoid the law, by usinga a surrogate, and actually do it.

Now, I ask you, don't you think they might try?  scares the crap outta me because given the past two elections,,,,they might just pull it off.

Besides   Billary isn'tgonna run.  She's gonna be like what 70 years old.

I believe her purported candidicy  headlines are but a smoke screen the Dems are using to hide dark horse candidates.  Yes, pun intended.


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> I disagree on two reasons
> One; After 8 years in the white house, she equals what Hilaryhad in 2,000.
> Two; She has more exposure to the national politics than her husband did when he began his run.  He won,,,twice.
> 
> Keep in mind the quasi fear many had that Bill and Hilary Clinton would need to be pryed from the White house.   I sense the same fear building for these two.  Barry would love another turn at the helm, this is how he could avoid the law, by usinga a surrogate, and actually do it.
> 
> *Now, I ask you, don't you think they might try?  scares the crap outta me because given the past two elections,,,,they might just pull it off.
> *
> Besides   Billary isn'tgonna run.  She's gonna be like what 70 years old.
> 
> I believe her purported candidicy  headlines are but a smoke screen the Dems are using to hide dark horse candidates.  Yes, pun intended.




Dragonfly Lady is quite concerned about this as well; personally, I believe if this comes to pass (the candidacy)
we'll see the emergence of the assassination attempts that so many predicted for Barack.

One way or the other, having this woman with her finger on the button should frighten the living shit out of anyone with
any common sense.  Of course, the last two elections have shown that the Electoral College majority states don't really
have any common sense, so the Tranzis _may_ stay in power for another eight years ... after which, it really won't matter any
more, as this country, as such, will no longer exist.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin

It is OKAY for him and his children,,,,,, but not our kids????


Fearless Fosdick is armed and dangerous! We must remove the mentality of guns from our society. Anti gun my ass


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## baldy347

Danang Sailor said:


> Dragonfly Lady is quite concerned about this as well; personally, I believe if this comes to pass (the candidacy)
> we'll see the emergence of the assassination attempts that so many predicted for Barack.
> 
> One way or the other, having this woman with her finger on the button should frighten the living shit out of anyone with
> any common sense.  Of course, the last two elections have shown that the Electoral College majority states don't really
> have any common sense, so the Tranzis _may_ stay in power for another eight years ... after which, it really won't matter any
> more, as this country, as such, will no longer exist.



What of the possibility that Opra W. will be her running mate?


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin

baldy347 said:


> What of the possibility that Opra W. will be her running mate?


 
Actually, your suggestion has legs,,,,,,,
 Imagine that ticket in 2016, and then think what every liberal will say to anyone who opposes them?

_"You're a Racist"_

Stick a fork in it,we are done.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## Bamby

The Egyptians get it....


----------



## Kane

You got it, Bamby.

History will read that Obama once again leads from behind, the first time being in the Summer of '09.  If naive Mr. Obama had stood behind the people of Iran, chances are Iran would not be building the bomb that will set the entire Middle-East up in smoke.

Silly, naive, gutless man.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Bamby




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Ironman




----------



## FrancSevin

Maybe it's Mabeline

A series of photo's showing how the false prophet is going gray.

http://www.politico.com/gallery/2013/01/obamas-going-gray/000760-010850.html


----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

*New bowling alley !*

Strike or spare I don't care !


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## ki0ho

F.    PUSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## ki0ho

D.......May I be the one to dig the hole?   I have some swampy ground right next to our pistol range............maby the surviving guys of team 6 would want to join the party!...beer and chips will be provided......and Im sure we can find enough fire wood for the BBQ.....


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Forgive me if these are repeats, I admittedly did not scour through the whole thread.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Bamby




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## ki0ho

Do ya think O-slimmy knows that he is helping our foes????????? Or is it that he knows exactly who he is helping!!!!!!!Or maby he is hopeing BENGASY will go away if he pushes Seria hard enough!!!!    could it be it is all a smoke screen to dround out Bengasy, and maby fast and furious/IRS/amnisty/NSA/  and on and on!!!!!!   And where is serandon and all her minions?????  and all the rest of the Hollyweed ....HOES?????????


----------



## Danang Sailor

ki0ho said:


> Do ya think O-slimmy knows that he is helping our foes????????? Or is it that he knows exactly who he is helping!!!!!!!Or maby he is hopeing BENGASY will go away if he pushes Seria hard enough!!!!    *could it be it is all a smoke screen to dround out Bengasy, and maby fast and furious/IRS/amnisty/NSA*/  and on and on!!!!!!   And where is serandon and all her minions?????  and all the rest of the Hollyweed ....HOES?????????




Dragonfly Lady was wondering about that, too.  He can use a few cruise missiles, and in the aftermath people will forget
all about F&F, the IRS, and Benghazi.  And Obama and Holder can walk away into the sunset, smiling!


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> Dragonfly Lady was wondering about that, too. He can use a few cruise missiles, and in the aftermath people will forget
> all about F&F, the IRS, and Benghazi. And Obama and Holder can walk away into the sunset, smiling!


That's what Clinton did to OBL in Afghanistan.  Lobbed most of our arsenal of cruise missles into the Afghaniistan mountains.  Then came the USS Cole bombing, the Embassy bombings and finally theTwin towers.

Good plan? I would think not.


----------



## LedZap




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## ki0ho

You might think they have gone away O-slimmy but they are still there and festering!!!
One day the chickens are going to come home to roust!!!! (on your sholders!!!!!)


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

Thanks Muley.  Too funny.


----------



## rlk

Bob


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

sad but true ...


----------



## LedZap




----------



## Suni

These were great!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Big Dog

I can't stop laughing ..........


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## leadarrows




----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Bamby




----------



## Bamby




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## bilbo




----------



## bilbo




----------



## bilbo




----------



## bilbo

Sorry that I have been absent for some time, fought the good fight with my last laptop and lost.... now learning Windows8!


----------



## FrancSevin

bilbo said:


> Sorry that I have been absent for some time, fought the good fight with my last laptop and lost.... now learning Windows8!


 
*Now that is scary.*

I'm talking about windows 8


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## FrancSevin

*Under Destruction *

Posted on December 11, 2013 by Conservative Byte


----------



## bczoom




----------



## Bamby




----------



## LedZap

LOL ...


----------



## bczoom




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Doc

Santa pees on Obama


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Kane

*'Duck Dynasty' Now Mandatory TV Viewing for Citizens*
Click the link for more ...


----------



## Bamby




----------



## FrancSevin

*Can you believe it???*
*They've already built*
*The Obama Presidential Library...*







*...and its full of everything he knows!*


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> *Can you believe it???*
> *They've already built*
> *The Obama Presidential Library...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...and its full of everything he knows!*




EPA and OSHA both OK'd this design, but it was rejected by the Official Historian and White Architect as "lacking in the
dignity that befits the Office".  The above prototype was functional but was replaced by the the following, which has
the added benefit of being able to be hermetically sealed:







Sealing it makes entry difficult if not impossible, but the Historian notes that this may in fact be a humanitarian
"bonus" of sorts.


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## muleman RIP




----------

